# WARNING-- crass self promotion of my new app



## JBacal (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey gang,

It's been quite a while since I've posted here. I've taken a sebbatical from doing my VSL demos to pursue a 30 year old dream to become a game developer. Crazy, no? 

The dream started right out of college in 1981 with the purchase of an Atari 400 computer with an audio cassetter player for the "hard drive" (no really, a cassette player). I taught myself the 6502 assembly language (geek alert!) and hoped that one day I would get a job at the coolest company on the planet in the 1980's -- Atari. 

Well, my life took many twists and turns and I never quite got to Atari. But thanks to the late and great Steve Jobs and his amazing Apple products and app store, I've finally been able to launch my first game-- Rhymie Stymie.

Rhymie Stymie is a rhyming word game that will "tease your brain and tickle your funny bone." It's super simple to learn, has tons of achievements to unlock and colorful graphics to dazzle the eye. Hey, even word game players deserve a bit of visual bling. 

The game is based on an old folk game that my wife and her 7 brothers and sisters used to play with their mother on the front porch of their home in Ossining, New York. My wife still has many fond memory of playing this game, so we decided to bring Rhymie Stymie into the digital age. Now hopefully many more people will discover and enjoy this classic rhyming game.

Like I said , it's super simple to learn. I give you a clue, and you have to come up with a 2 word rhyming answer that means the same thing as the clue. Let's try one. Think of a 2 word rhyming answer for "Criminal Crustacean." Here's a hint: picture the Godfather wearing a seafood bib. Got it? Well just in case I stumped you, the answer is "Mobster Lobster." Easy peasy, right?

The app is FREE, and you can download it from Apple's app store. It runs on iPad, iPhone, and iPod.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rhymiest ... mpt=uo%3D2

If any of you do try it, I'd love to hear your reactions.

Best wishes and happy music making,
Jay Bacal


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice, congrats, Jay! I don't own any Apple devices, so I can't take your app for a spin, but it sounds like a good time.


----------



## Kralc (Oct 10, 2011)

Really awesome app! Nice variety of questions, some I'd get in an instant, and some i'd be scratching my head.

I got Poet - Don't know it. :oops:


----------



## JBacal (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the words of support guys.

@Kralc-- just use the hint button and you'll go from "Poet-Don't Know It" up to the rank of "Freakin' Shakespeare" in no time. :lol: 

Peace,
Jay


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 12, 2011)

Ian Dorsch @ Tue Oct 11 said:


> I don't own any Apple devices, so I can't take your app for a spin, but it sounds like a good time.



Same here.

But, ccongrats, Jay!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 15, 2011)

looks great Jay!

best of luck on it and congrats!


----------



## sevaels (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome Jay!

Keep up the good work 

And no...it's not crazy to follow a dream. We do this once and none of us are getting out of this alive so make it count.


----------



## JBacal (Jun 25, 2012)

First, a very belated thanks to Craig and sevaels for their kind words on my first app.

Second, it's time to announce my second word game app called "Chain of Thought." It's sort of a free association word chain game.

The first 50 puzzles are FREE so if you're curious please check it out:

http://itunes.apple.com/app/chain-thoug ... 75375?mt=8

Best wishes to everyone,
Jay


----------



## JBacal (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello Forum,

I've just released a new word game app for the Apple devices. It's called "iVolution - the evolving word game"

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id565103510?mt=8

It's FREE, it's fun and my wife and I are proud of it. I would really appreciate it if any of my old forum mates could check it out. Who knows you might even like it.

Best wishes to everyone here and happy music-making,
Jay


----------



## Caedwallon (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup, it's a fun, nifty game alright! Go Team Bacal!

Bump. I hope more people check it out.


----------



## JBacal (Sep 8, 2013)

Android Mania!!!

We've just released three of our word games for Android on Google Play. "Chain of Thought Lite" and "RhymieStymie Lite" are FREE. "iVolution" is just $0.99 for all the goodies.

Thanks for reading this and happy music making to all my old forum friends.

Best wishes,
Jay


----------

